# Star thistle honey color



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Purple lostrif honey has a greenish tint to it, I'm not sure if you guys have that plant in Cali but it's in bloom now in the northeast


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The honey is yellow with a slight green tint. When you hold a bottle up to the light you can see it.


----------

